# Poodles are going on a road trip...!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Me and Jak are heading on a road trip with the two poodle girls for the weekend! It's a national holiday on monday, so there's a big series of [breed] shows 4 hours away from us, and we feel like going. So we are. lol!!!

Paris was due for a bath today anyway, and once she was bathed I realised how much she needed a groom too, so she's now all spiffy for the road trip! hehe.

one:









two...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










three......

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










DONE









So tomorrow night we'll be going the 4 hours up there, staying saturday and heading home sometime on sunday. The shows continue on the monday (including the poodle speciality show! lol) but we decided to just go the two days cos there won't be anything new really, so the two days will be fine...

I will get plenty of photos, the show grounds are apparently really nice. Jak is handling some dogs in the ring no doubt so I'll get pics of him then too! And plenty of pics of the two poodle girls too!

Oh, and Angela ("Angels Grooming" on here) is going to be there collecting her new puppy too, so pics of her too!!! hehe. Can't wait!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Flyingduster,

Photo #3 is TO DIE FOR ! What a HOOT !

Have a wonderful trip ... sounds like fun :wavey:.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm jealous! What fun! And Paris is sure spiffed up for her weekend jaunt. She looks beautiful as always. Can't wait to see photos of the trip.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay! Paris looks fabulous! What a fun time you have ahead of you. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Paris always does look lovely. Great pics. Have a wonderful and fun trip.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Paris looks FAB-U-LOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have fun!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my, I love Photo #3  What a big, fluffy, huggable poodle! She looks great all spiffed up, have fun at the show!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Paris is looking stunning! Sounds like a perfect weekend. Have fun!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to go to the show and be Paris' holder while you go and take pictures of Jak! lane:

LOL! With a haircut like that, I bet she is all the rave...next to Saffy of course!

Can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, it was fun! 

Jak showed a giant schnauzer:

















though didn't really get far with her, she's still neat.

There were two standard poodles there

Sky:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and Carson:


















a whole pile of minis and toys, but nothing amazing. Did get a pic of the three best of breed winners in the group judging line up









Best in show on saturday was the puli


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sunday BIS was the affenpinscher









Some other neat pics (I love the HAIR!)


















the CUTEST lil girl, and puppy, in the young kennel club handler classes;


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And where we stayed, had affy puppies! omg, sooooo cute and incredibly fugly all at once! hahahahaha!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And finially, the spoo girls had fun...









thank goodness for good down-stays so I could go right up to the ropes for photos of Jak handling the sch!









Saffy looking.... weird









Paris JUST as she finished a big bark at Saffy!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

RAAAAAAAWWWWRRRR


















Sit-stay


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

"spethel" girls...


















Saffy tells Paris to *F* off









Saffy guarding Jak....?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL! Looks like you guys had a great time. Nice photos- I'm still giggling from that strange assortment of moments you captured of the girls... Hahaha, oh man. Love it. They make the best faces.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great pictures it looks like you guys had fun ! I like the picture of Paris in front of those grave stones perfect for halloween LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, there's my favorite white girl, Paris!! She is just so lovely. Hope you all have a GREAT time!!! 

OOppps... I didn't read the whole thread before I posted...LOL. Ok, so you HAD a good time! Loved all the pics... thanks for sharing!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so glad to see that you guys had a ton of fun :elephant:

Photos are just amazingly entertaining , as always !!!! :hippie: 

Both girls look fantastic and so pretty and lively - gosh how fluffy and perfectly groomed they are : )))) !!!!! :beauty:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Was a fun weekend  Lol, I love that one of Saff sitting by herself in the sun, but looks a bit morbid with the tombstone in the background haha
Carson btw is Saffy's brother, he got Group 1 Saturday, and Group 2 Sunday. Was cool catching up with Saffy's breeders again, and showing the Giant Schnauzer! The judge told Mojo's (Schnauzer) owner that she really liked her, she just needed another year or two to mature a bit, so showing her in the future will be fun and interesting ! Also get to run Mojo in agility )))))))


----------

